# Yellow discharge



## Finola (May 9, 2006)

I have taken clomid 50mg, had a scan which confirmed follicle developing well and lining of uterus fine. After detecting LH surge and ovulation (from discharge) I have been experiencing yellowish discharge. I have been getting this over previous months and then this is always followed by brown discharge and then a period.
My Doctor has also prescribed cyclogest pessaries which I have been taking twice daily starting 3 days after detecting LH surge with ovulation sticks.
Please could you let me know if this yellowish discharge is anything to worry about, it does not smell.

Many thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like an indication on a good oestrogen level in your body and nothing to worry about.

Ruth


----------

